

Ask HN: Intern staying on with company, is Salary Negotiation Appropriate? - cartogram

I've been extremely lucky to secure a paid summer internship this summer fresh out of my freshman year of college in a very exciting technical field.<p>I've been doing penetration testing and tool development for a startup information security company. They didn't have any internships listed only higher-level job postings. Encouraged by a mentor, I sent over my resume anyway with a cover letter indicating that I was seeking an internship. Needless to say, I got the internship. It's three months later, I have been given responsibilities on an equal footing as some of my much senior coworkers.<p>They initially offered me a job at the end of the summer asking if I wanted to "take a semester off", but I knew if I left college now i'd likely never go back. Instead they are offering me a telecommuting position.<p>I've been earning a bit above minimum wage, and this summer has been an awesome experience I wouldn't trade for anything, but how much is reasonable compensation for someone with a <i>LOT</i> to learn (c'mon I'm a rising sophomore), yet still creating immense value for a company? I've had the privilege of leading security audits for Fortune 500 companies who were later <i>very</i> satisfied with my analysis --- this was all closely supervised work and independently reviewed. My coworkers treat me as a peer, and my supervisor is very pleased with the quality of my work.<p>How much is "reasonable compensation" for a part-time telecommuting college student who's staying on after interning?
======
shorbaji
Use this as a negotiation exercise.

If you do, first things first. Know your best alternative to a negotiated
agreement (BATNA). Try to factor in the opportunity cost, i.e. what else you
can be doing with your time if you do not take the job.

With that in hand, accept any offer higher than the BATNA. Reject any offers
below the BATNA. Either way you are best off.

Of course it is easier said than done ...

(see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_alternative_to_a_negotiate...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_alternative_to_a_negotiated_agreement))

------
noodle
if you feel like you deserve a raise, ask for one. however, understand that
many companies have a policy set in stone for interns. you might not be able
to get anything more within the employment structure you're currently in.

however, if you like this job, you could use this situation as leverage for a
much higher starting salary if you want to continue working with them after
graduation.

~~~
cartogram
This is a relatively young bootstrapped startup which is now becoming rapidly
profitable. Still only at 9 employees, they've never had an intern before.

~~~
noodle
cool. ask them. especially if you feel like your work is valuable to the
company.

they won't fire you for asking.

------
stonemetal
I would say get paid per experience and degree. You have .25 of a degree and
approx 3 months relevant experience. Since relevant, in their company
experience is worth more than general education. I would say somewhere around
30-40% of what you would expect to be paid after graduation. So do your
research and find out what entry level salary for that field is perhaps from
your co-workers.

